# Babyhänger am X-controll?



## yamtchu (21. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin am überlegen ob ich meinen zukünftigen Babyanhänger an mein x-controll hängen soll. Ich weis das ist eigentlich nicht der bestimmte Einsatzzweck aber im Moment habe ich kein Zweitrad.

Alternativ denke ich darüber nach nur für diesen zweck ein Treckingbike zu kaufen. Diese liegen aber einigermaßen annehmbar bei 800-1200 + Hänger mit ca 600. Das wird ganz schön dick nur um etwa 1 Jahr lang mit einem Hänger rum zu Kutschieren.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mit etwa 98Kg angezogen ja schon am Limit vom x-controll liege und habe deswegen echt Angst mir das Bike zu Schrotten.

MfG René


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. März 2011)

Dafür ist das nicht gemacht. Laß das. Du schrottest dir den Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamtchu (21. März 2011)

Also doch Trecking oder HT.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2011)

Ja bitte


----------



## eviltubbie (22. März 2011)

Mit dem richtigen Hänger und einer längeren Sattelstütze klappt das bestens und der Hinterbau wird auch nicht strapaziert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2011)

Das ist gar nicht gut für dein Sattelstützenrohr.


----------



## eviltubbie (22. März 2011)

Warum? Die Sattelstütze beschlagnahmt die volle Länge des Rohrs


----------



## yamtchu (22. März 2011)

Hab ich noch nie gesehen, da hast du aber schon einen extrem langen Hebel auf deinen Rahmen.

@papa midnight

ich hätte noch ein Hardtail auf meiner Wunschliste bin mir aber auch bei dem nicht sicher ob das hält, ist aus carbon. Der Hersteller gibt zwar ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung Lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmen, aber mit Hänger ist halt keine normale Beanspruchung. Könntest du mir einen Tip geben nach was ich suchen sollte oder ist es wirklich egal hauptsache kein Fully.


----------



## eviltubbie (22. März 2011)

Das ist ein Tout Terrain Singletrailer (früher Wiesmann Trailer). Da ist überhaupt kein Hebel, da vorne an der Kupplung zwei Gelenke drin sind. Das ist der beste Hänger den Du kaufen kannst! Am zweiten Bike wird der an einer Syntace P6  Carbon gefahren = null Probleme

Hier der Hersteller


----------



## eviltubbie (22. März 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eviltubbie (22. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5660507"] Singletrailer Tout Terrain in Action 1 [/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17587663"] Singletrailer Tout Terrain in Action 2[/ame]​
Singletrailer Tout Terrain in  Action 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mistral2.26 (22. März 2011)

Am Spicy gehts wohl auch nicht? Frage nur so da ich vor der gleichen Frage stehe.


----------



## yamtchu (22. März 2011)

Der Hänger ist Ok, aber alter Schwede der Preis. Dabei bin ich nun keiner der über preise jammert.


----------



## eviltubbie (22. März 2011)

Der Single Trailer kostet 1200,- und der Chariot CX1 liegt auch bei 900,-. Der Sprung ist nicht mehr weit und vom Fahrspass (bei 2 Stunden fahren pennt der Zwerg 1,5h = demgefällts) rede ich noch gar nicht. Ausserdem gehen 4 Jahre alte ST auch noch für 800,- über die Theke und das ist wiederverkaufswert der sich sehen lassen kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> Warum? Die Sattelstütze beschlagnahmt die volle Länge des Rohrs



Trotzdem ist die Maximallast der Rahmenkonstruktion nicht so hoch ausgelegt, dass dies auf Dauer halten kann. Dafür ist der Rahmen einfach nicht gemacht.


----------



## eviltubbie (31. Oktober 2011)

7600km dieses Jahr mit dem Tout Terrain, davon Gardasee, Kitzbühler Alpen und Chiemgau Touren. Ich kann nur sagen das X-Controll 710 und der  Tout Terrain sind ein gutes Gespann


----------



## yamtchu (1. November 2011)

Hallo,
schön das du nochmal was dazu schreibst. Ich habe aber mitlerweile ein HT zum Hängerziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

